# The next major firmware updates for the EOS R5 and EOS R6 will come in Q1 of 2021 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2020)

> The recent firmware updates for the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 left a few shooters wanting. Even if the updates did add some good new features, they weren’t quite the features people had been hoping for.
> I have been told that the next major firmware update for the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 will come sometime during Q1 of 2021.
> *Coming Canon EOS R5 features:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Osama (Nov 22, 2020)

Firmware 1.2.0 is *******!


----------



## Bahrd (Nov 22, 2020)

Is 120 fps enough to allow following a table tennis ball/hockey puck?


----------



## WriteLight (Nov 22, 2020)

No, for real this time. Seriously. I promise. Probably.


----------



## BroderLund (Nov 22, 2020)

Earlier reports mentioned CLOG 2. That has been taken out?


----------



## Besisika (Nov 22, 2020)

As long as it is before the big vaccine, I am fine.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Nov 22, 2020)

As a longtime Canon user it still irks me that 1080p 120fps wasn't included at launch, now we continuously wait. Canon doesn't make it easy to be their customer sometimes.


----------



## Aregal (Nov 22, 2020)

There was a lot of confidence in this rumor coming for this update to be launched this month. Again, I didn’t hold my breath but the sliding time table is to note and I’m wondering if this was due in part to the delayed release of the C70 which is just now shipping to customers.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 22, 2020)

Very good. Admin, inquire about Canon Cinema RAW light addition to EOS C70 please.


----------



## skp (Nov 22, 2020)

So in real-world product timelines that means we might get c-log 3 in April


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 22, 2020)

Is this possible maybe promise but I’m not sure if I can keep my word it will be out in November, December ah hell maybe June of 2022 update pertaining to the 1dxmkiii as well? Asking for myself since I have Stockholm syndrome and keep loving the abusive lying nature of my media capturing god


----------



## landon (Nov 22, 2020)

Right. In the mean time, any hints on the C90 announcement? Jan 1st


----------



## Aregal (Nov 22, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> Is this possible maybe promise but I’m not sure if I can keep my word it will be out in November, December ah hell maybe June of 2022 update pertaining to the 1dxmkiii as well? Asking for myself since I have Stockholm syndrome and keep loving the abusive lying nature of my media capturing god


Hahaha. I know what you mean. That being said 4K 10bit 4:2:2 Canon Log in the 1Dxiii and R5 are such a joy already.


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 22, 2020)

Aregal said:


> Hahaha. I know what you mean. That being said 4K 10bit 4:2:2 Canon Log in the 1Dxiii and R5 are such a joy already.


I mean canon is getting ridiculous and so are we for thinking they will change or get better. There are some days where I’m half tempted to get rid of all of it and jump ship. Then I think of the financial loss and I get sad.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 22, 2020)

Apparently along with the rise in positive Covid-19 tests, general crankiness, self-pity, and ingratitude are surging. Wow, what a reaction, so far, to a nice set of responses to requests being announced.

Take the gear you have and get out and take some photos and/or video of people who are dealing with real-world issues. Or just get some sunshine and fresh air if you are worried that what you have wouldn't do them justice because of how crippled and backward your gear is.

Happy Festival Season, all! And watch out for falling Snowflakes!


----------



## Atlasman (Nov 22, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Very good. Admin, inquire about Canon Cinema RAW light addition to EOS C70 please.


I'm waiting to take delivery of the C70 and it would be awesome to be able to use Raw Light on both C70 and R5.


----------



## Atlasman (Nov 22, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I mean canon is getting ridiculous and so are we for thinking they will change or get better. There are some days where I’m half tempted to get rid of all of it and jump ship. Then I think of the financial loss and I get sad.


It would be worse than just your financial loss: you would discover that the grass isn't any greener on the other side.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

Great news. Considering I won’t see the sun again until late March, I’m not hurrying..


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> Is 120 fps enough to allow following a table tennis ball/hockey puck?




I followed one once. It wasn’t going anywhere... 

I’m the funniest guy I know.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> Earlier reports mentioned CLOG 2. That has been taken out?




At my age any news of removing CLOGs is disturbing.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> As a longtime Canon user it still irks me that 1080p 120fps wasn't included at launch, now we continuously wait. Canon doesn't make it easy to be their customer sometimes.




As a long time Canon user I wasn’t even aware it wasn’t included until I read posts from people expressing disappointment that it wasn’t added.

Strange days indeed. Most peculiar mama.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 22, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I heart people like you. No one here has self pity and I use my gear most days of every week, that doesn’t mean people like myself can’t be sick of the company that has more empty promises than Joe Biden and Trump have lies. You should come out and do riot coverage someday and get in the middle of antifa and proud boys like I do. It would just be nice to get what was said to be delivered on all of our thousands of dollars of purchases that was said to be delivered in and or around November. Hell if it wasn’t for Craig and the work he does no one would keep canon accountable. So to mr crab ass YL maybe don’t inject your thoughts into a conversation being critical of others who are having fun. Leave you Chuck Schumer ass in bed.



Interesting how I was posting about comments generally and you responded with whatever this was. If being irritated by people responding with inchoerent rants to a list of improvements coming soon qualifies me, then I'm a mr crab ass, alrighty.


----------



## gmail (Nov 22, 2020)

I am tired of unfulfilled promises from Canon. I hope Apple will get into large sensor cinema camera business and put an end to feeble attempts of dinasaur mechanical engineering companies to produce digital cameras that market demands.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 22, 2020)

Anybody else get a sense that we have somebody with multiple accounts here? Some people "influence." Some just annoy.

Children get angry when they don't get their wishes filled quickly enough. Grownups understand that solving problems and providing practical solutions takes a wee bit more effort and time than complaining. 

Having people working at home instead of as in-person teams, having shifts disrupted, and so many other scheduling issues affected by a global pandemic means nothing? 

Ok, you have mask and restriction fatigue. So does the rest of the world.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Nov 22, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I heart people like you. No one here has self pity and I use my gear most days of every week, that doesn’t mean people like myself can’t be sick of the company that has more empty promises than Joe Biden and Trump have lies. You should come out and do riot coverage someday and get in the middle of antifa and proud boys like I do. It would just be nice to get what was said to be delivered on all of our thousands of dollars of purchases that was said to be delivered in and or around November. Hell if it wasn’t for Craig and the work he does no one would keep canon accountable. So to mr crab ass YL maybe don’t inject your thoughts into a conversation being critical of others who are having fun. Leave you Chuck Schumer ass in bed.



Keep Canon accountable? No one ever promised you more than what you have today, in November or otherwise. If the R5 with Clog1 isn't sufficient for your work, there are a plethora of cinema cameras that are. That said, I bet it's more than sufficient and you are just whining, judging by the tone of your post. The quality being put out by the R5 in existing modes is so far beyond what was possible in a similar camera 5 years ago that your output should be immensely better than what you were doing then, if you have the slightest clue about what you're doing, even with the same glass you had then. 

I would love to have the rumored features too but it's ridiculous to be *angry* as you are about lacking them.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Interesting how I was posting about comments generally and you responded with whatever this was. If being irritated by people responding with inchoerent rants to a list of improvements coming soon qualifies me, then I'm a mr crab ass, alrighty.



I see your point. Right there with you....


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Keep Canon accountable? No one ever promised you more than what you have today, in November or otherwise. If the R5 with Clog1 isn't sufficient for your work, there are a plethora of cinema cameras that are. That said, I bet it's more than sufficient and you are just whining, judging by the tone of your post. The quality being put out by the R5 in existing modes is so far beyond what was possible in a similar camera 5 years ago that your output should be immensely better than what you were doing then, if you have the slightest clue about what you're doing, even with the same glass you had then.
> 
> I would love to have the rumored features too but it's ridiculous to be *angry* as you are about lacking them.



So much this. I expected nothing more than what it came off the shelf with and to anyone without an overinflated sense of entitlement that’s all Canon is ‘obligated’ to provide.

Of course I’d expect them to correct non-working features, but any additional features are a bonus and I’m grateful to have them when and if they arrive. If they don’t I won’t complain about it because I knew what I was buying when I CHOSE to make my purchase.

Do people buy cars and then complain that the manufacturer doesn’t add additional features once they drive them off the lot? I can’t imagine someone buying a Corvette and then bashing Chevy for not adding features available in the Mustang after they brought it home. 

I still can’t believe people behave this way but the sense of entitlement these days is off the chart of what I once thought imaginable. It’s mind-blowing and disappointing at the same time, and it’s visible everywhere you look nowadays - at least in the US...


----------



## Stanly (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks Canon for saving me money once again =\


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 22, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Apparently along with the rise in positive Covid-19 tests, general crankiness, self-pity, and ingratitude are surging. Wow, what a reaction, so far, to a nice set of responses to requests being announced.
> 
> Take the gear you have and get out and take some photos and/or video of people who are dealing with real-world issues. Or just get some sunshine and fresh air if you are worried that what you have wouldn't do them justice because of how crippled and backward your gear is.
> 
> Happy Festival Season, all! And watch out for falling Snowflakes!




seems to be.. I've certainly been following that advice, life has been stressful for many reasons, but find myself wanting to go take pics and take some time to enjoy it vs the rest of life's stresses. While I would love to see some of the additional features, I'm pretty stoked figuring out where limits are on the R5.. some stuff that was near impossible previously for me is now possible and that's a win! (like planes at night)


----------



## Joules (Nov 22, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Anybody else get a sense that we have somebody with multiple accounts here? Some people "influence." Some just annoy.


Someone must have stumbled into a trolls nest and disturbed the poor critters. With how well Canon's newest products are performing, they are starved for things to critize!


----------



## Joules (Nov 22, 2020)

gmail said:


> I am tired of unfulfilled promises from Canon. I hope Apple will get into large sensor cinema camera business and put an end to feeble attempts of dinasaur mechanical engineering companies to produce digital cameras that market demands.


Ah yes, Apple. The pinnacle of providing the customers with the maximum of value and software updates that disappoint NOBODY!


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> So much this. I expected nothing more than what it came off the shelf with and to anyone without an overinflated sense of entitlement that’s all Canon is ‘obligated’ to provide.[..]



I agree with the sentiment, but I would rephrase it as 'does what it says on the box'. There have been instances where companies say "Supports foo!!!(*)" on the box and the asterisk says "Provided by future firmware update". In that case I would feel entitled to having a firmware update with that feature. Buying an AV-receiver about 6 years ago would've put you in that situation, DTS:X support required waiting half a year for a firmware update for pretty much every brand.

For things not mentioned on the box, I've been burnt too many times by that. Canon has a good track record so far when it comes to implementing what they promise, but they take their sweet time. I think it took more than 6 months to rollout the promised 24p update across the affected cameras.


----------



## armd (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey, what about those of us who shoot stills? How about better button programmability, different fps in ES mode, etc.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 22, 2020)

It's going to come if those c70 sales are good.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 22, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I agree with the sentiment, but I would rephrase it as 'does what it says on the box'. There have been instances where companies say "Supports foo!!!(*)" on the box and the asterisk says "Provided by future firmware update". In that case I would feel entitled to having a firmware update with that feature. Buying an AV-receiver about 6 years ago would've put you in that situation, DTS:X support required waiting half a year for a firmware update for pretty much every brand.
> 
> For things not mentioned on the box, I've been burnt too many times by that. Canon has a good track record so far when it comes to implementing what they promise, but they take their sweet time. I think it took more than 6 months to rollout the promised 24p update across the affected cameras.




Agree - if it was promised from the beginning the by all means. That really hasn’t been the case with all the whining about the R5 though, has it.

Most of it has been akin to buying a 100-400 and then complaining that it isn’t a 200-600...


----------



## OTMT (Nov 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> So much this. I expected nothing more than what it came off the shelf with and to anyone without an overinflated sense of entitlement that’s all Canon is ‘obligated’ to provide.
> 
> Of course I’d expect them to correct non-working features, but any additional features are a bonus and I’m grateful to have them when and if they arrive. If they don’t I won’t complain about it because I knew what I was buying when I CHOSE to make my purchase.
> 
> ...



You make really good points, but I think the person was trying to express frustration at the idea of blatantly silly oversights and omissions. Yes, Canon has every right to decide what features are in their products and we the consumers have the right to buy or not buy. However, I think the frustration is at least partially justified when you have artificial overheat timers, 4k/120p but not 1080/120p (or even 180 or 240p), and things of that nature.

I think we can all understand how annoying it can be when a product is 85% what you wanted, but the company just held off on that last 15% for seemingly no reason. Now you're more or less stuck because you want to upgrade but it's difficult and expensive to switch ecosystems. 

And this is not unique to Canon, of course. It's a problem across the tech industry, Apple probably being one of the most egregious offenders. Then we the consumer "technically" have choice but the companies know they have us by the gonads.

Anyway, not taking sides, just throwing in my two cents.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 22, 2020)

This makes me feel good. I am getting the R6 as a stills camera and the fact that it seems to require no updates for its stills capability is awesome


----------



## Otara (Nov 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Agree - if it was promised from the beginning the by all means. That really hasn’t been the case with all the whining about the R5 though, has it.
> 
> Most of it has been akin to buying a 100-400 and then complaining that it isn’t a 200-600...


 
The 1080/120 was somewhat committed to by Canon, but that is the problem with these quasi official announcements. Even this rumour is CR2 after all. From the Japan Canon site:

*Regarding the content under consideration for firmware upgrade*


Supports full HD / 120P recording size
Added low bitrate mode to RAW and IPB for all resolutions and frame rates
Canon Log 3


----------



## Tremotino (Nov 22, 2020)

When is firmware for eos 5D mark iv coming?
Waiting hard for nice eye af for my 5D!


----------



## Jethro (Nov 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> At my age any news of removing CLOGs is disturbing.


Mate - you're on fire!


----------



## csibra (Nov 22, 2020)

We need to overheati in 1080p mode too!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 22, 2020)

Atlasman said:


> It would be worse than just your financial loss: you would discover that the grass isn't any greener on the other side.


Not true.
Sony colors tint everything green.


----------



## Roby Davis (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking forward to this one... hopefully it makes the 4k more usable and the white balance more in line with the other bodies on the R6.


----------



## ISv (Nov 23, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Apparently along with the rise in positive Covid-19 tests, general crankiness, self-pity, and ingratitude are surging. Wow, what a reaction, so far, to a nice set of responses to requests being announced.
> 
> Take the gear you have and get out and take some photos and/or video of people who are dealing with real-world issues. Or just get some sunshine and fresh air if you are worried that what you have wouldn't do them justice because of how crippled and backward your gear is.
> 
> Happy Festival Season, all! And watch out for falling Snowflakes!


I got here because of my curiosity (not Canon shooter) but your last sentence make me laughing a lot - thank you!!!


----------



## JasonPierce (Nov 23, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> Earlier reports mentioned CLOG 2. That has been taken out?


When and where? I’ve only seen talk about clog3 with people hoping for clog2 as well.


----------



## Aregal (Nov 23, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I mean canon is getting ridiculous and so are we for thinking they will change or get better. There are some days where I’m half tempted to get rid of all of it and jump ship. Then I think of the financial loss and I get sad.


The only thing that would make me jump ship from Canon is if ARRI made a “Komodo”-like camera.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 23, 2020)

Somewhat video newbie here ....

I have checked the R5 manual but I can't see how itrecords non-8k video. 8K raw is full sensor width. How is 4k normal and HD video recorded? Is it pixel binning or line skipped or crop? 

If I understand pixel binning (2x2 for 4k and 4x4 for HD) then the signal-to-noise ratio should be improved with the 45mp sensor width being ideal for 4k and HD recording widths. But would the pixel binning be done on the sensor or the processor? Is the latter = 4KHQ ie oversampled 8k->4k.

Is line skipping used instead? This seems to be the least best option as information is lost from the sensor.

It looks like there is a movie cropping mode - mandatory when EF-S lenses attached) but it isn't clear to me if the HD is then pixel binned or line skipped.

Does it all really matter?


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Otara said:


> The 1080/120 was somewhat committed to by Canon, but that is the problem with these quasi official announcements. Even this rumour is CR2 after all. From the Japan Canon site:
> 
> *Regarding the content under consideration for firmware upgrade*
> 
> ...




None of that is even remotely official and wasn’t even a whim at launch. There is no such thing as “somewhat” committed to.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 23, 2020)

OTMT said:


> silly oversights and omissions



Silly according to who?



OTMT said:


> artificial overheat timers



artificial according to who? EOS HD?



OTMT said:


> held off on that last 15% for seemingly no reason



no reason according to who?


----------



## Chris Charles (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey Canon. Here is my wish list for next R5 Firmware Upgrade. 

* IS menu available when an IS capable lens is fitted.
This is to be able to select IS on Half Button Press Only. Useful for Superteles that run their battery hungry IS long after the shot is taken & they are back on your shoulder.

* Adjustability of VF Eye Detect sensitivity. 
This to stop the case where VF is activated when a shadow passes over the sensor & the VF & IS run for another 30 seconds with corresponding hit on the battery.

* AF improvement.
To address the case where focus freezes at a given distance & won’t refocus on a new target (often closer & larger & under the spot focus square).

* Reinstatement of Canon traditional Image Playback where, after the cam shuts down after inactivity, playback resumes at the last image viewed.
At the moment if the R5 shuts down itself, playback resumes at the last shot taken again. Then a hunt for the subject image starts again.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 23, 2020)

Joules said:


> Ah yes, Apple. The pinnacle of providing the customers with the maximum of value and software updates that disappoint NOBODY!



M1 chip and any iPhone in the past 5 years. Literally the experience you can buy. 

I have the new Air and it punches way above its weight. Next


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 23, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> As a long time Canon user I wasn’t even aware it wasn’t included until I read posts from people expressing disappointment that it wasn’t added.



I haven't bought one yet, and am hardly interested in video, but... it has 4K 120 fps, I'm a little surprised it doesn't have 1080p 120 fps as well.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 23, 2020)

Tremotino said:


> When is firmware for eos 5D mark iv coming?
> Waiting hard for nice eye af for my 5D!



Firmware v1.3.0 was released last month. I wouldn't expect another version for a while.


----------



## binary (Nov 23, 2020)

I hope they will fix color since in R6. The skin tones are very orange. It would be also nice with shutter/aparture priority mode in video.


----------



## OTMT (Nov 23, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Silly according to who?



Silly according to logic. If a camera is capable of doing 4k 120, then it's technically capable of doing higher frame rates and lower resolutions. Another one is the IS system. Why isn't their more granular IS control in the new bodies? Meaning why can't you choose to turn the IBIS off but keep lens IS. Another, keeping the 30 min record limit timer when it's no longer a legal workaround. I can go on...



Bert63 said:


> artificial according to who? EOS HD?



Lol, many reviewers have shown that the limit is artificial. If you can come out with a firmware upgrade that "fixes" overheating issues which seemingly have little connection to ambient temps, then it was either artificial or the product wasn't ready for market.



Bert63 said:


> no reason according to who?



I'm not claiming to understand the the ins-and-outs of Canon's (or any other company's) product development and tiering strategy , but they obviously omit features, not because the hardware isn't capable, but because they want to push consumers to a higher product tier. 

To be clear, I like canon gear, I own all canon gear, and I'm really excited for their upcoming products, but I also think it's completely fair to examine companies that you like through a critical lens. (Rim shot)

Again this is not necessarily just about Canon, many tech companies play this game and it's more or less par for the course, but it's still somewhat frustrating to experience.


----------



## binary (Nov 23, 2020)

OTMT said:


> Silly according to logic. If a camera is capable of doing 4k 120, then it's technically capable of doing higher frame rates and lower resolutions.


I totally agree with you. They did exactly the same with 24fps for some other models it was the dumbest thing I've ever seen from Canon.
I'm actually glad Sony & Fuji made some awesome hybrid cameras otherwise we would stuck with canons 720p slow motion and silly paid c-log upgrades for many more years. Canon reminds me of Intel. They crippled industry for many years because of lack of the competition..


----------



## reef58 (Nov 23, 2020)

NorskHest said:


> I mean canon is getting ridiculous and so are we for thinking they will change or get better. There are some days where I’m half tempted to get rid of all of it and jump ship. Then I think of the financial loss and I get sad.



It is tough not having features on the 1dx3 that are on the r5 and r6. I really would like auto focus for 4k60p full frame. A simple time lapse mode would be nice to. Oh well still love my 1dx3, but a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Nov 23, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> As a long time Canon user I wasn’t even aware it wasn’t included until I read posts from people expressing disappointment that it wasn’t added.
> 
> Strange days indeed. Most peculiar mama.



Not sure if your response was factual or facetious but either way, good for you for not noticing or caring. Doesn't change my opinion on Canon's questionable decisions sometimes. ;-)


----------



## RunAndGun (Nov 23, 2020)

I’ve lost count how many times I’ve said this, and that it’s been said in general, “Buy a camera for what it can do today, NOT what it’s promised to do tomorrow.”

And really, apply the same Idea to any purchase.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 23, 2020)

Aregal said:


> The only thing that would make me jump ship from Canon is if ARRI made a “Komodo”-like camera.


Maybe you should start ARRI rumors.
It looks like you would be good at it.


----------



## 1D4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Chris Charles said:


> * AF improvement.
> To address the case where focus freezes at a given distance & won’t refocus on a new target (often closer & larger & under the spot focus square).



Where did you read reports of this? Or is this your personal observation? Not sure if it's the same problem that you're describing, but I've been struggling with an issue with my R5 and RF200-500 (and also my RF70-200, I believe), where I was unable to fire the shutter sometimes in AI Servo, continuous drive. After this happened enough times, I realized it wasn't even letting me focus during these times, even though I had a large object with plenty of good horizontal and vertical contrast. I started with 1-point AF, then went up to Expand AF area, then Expand AF area: Around, Zone AF, and finally Large Zone AF: Horizontal, as I couldn't figure out why it was randomly unable to obtain any focus points. Focusing would fail with all of those modes...some days I would have zero issues, some days it happened multiple times. But the day it happened frequently (during 5 out of 20 subjects), I did notice it was locking out the focus at the same time in each pass of the subject...so all at the same distance. I would be able to lock on while the subjects were far away, then my AF and shutter locked out as it got closer, then I was able to shoot again as the subject passed me and got further away again. And to anyone wondering, no, my buffer wasn't filling up...I only took about 3 photos each time, before it locked up on me.


----------



## MrphotomanSeattle (Nov 24, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


If you are listening Canon, I would like to be able to choose which direction the focus bracketing moves the focus. Default is near-to-far but having the ability to shoot far-to-near would be great for landscapes. It would be nice to access the function programming screen by depressing a button continuously for several seconds. Panasonic does this on the G9. It's a really nice feature. Lastly, I would die for an in-camera high-resolution composite mode. 40 meg composite would be great. 80 meg shots would be incredible.


----------



## landon (Nov 24, 2020)

A heads up to Aussies. Ted's and George's are having a black Friday sale for R5/R6.
R5: $6849, sale $5822, after cash back $5572.
R6: $4499, sale $3824, after cash back $3674. (With 24-105mm stm, after cash back, $3949)

Might have to wait a while for stock though.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 24, 2020)

landon said:


> A heads up to Aussies. Ted's and George's are having a black Friday sale for R5/R6.
> R5: $6849, sale $5822, after cash back $5572.
> R6: $4499, sale $3824, after cash back $3674. (With 24-105mm stm, after cash back, $3949)
> 
> Might have to wait a while for stock though.


I already have mine put aside at $3795. It is just a matter of whether or not i get a control ring adapter or a standard one. Unfortunately it does not look like a control ring one will arrive


----------



## derekbez (Nov 24, 2020)

Very nice that Canon is delivering software. Any chance they can actually deliver cameras? 

R6 and R5 still on pre-order everywhere in the UK. Do we blame brexit or covid for these delays?


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 24, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I already have mine put aside at $3795. It is just a matter of whether or not i get a control ring adapter or a standard one. Unfortunately it does not look like a control ring one will arrive


I could sell you mine (control ring) for $3795, but you must be quick, it's a Black Friday (limited!) offer...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 24, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Somewhat video newbie here ....
> 
> I have checked the R5 manual but I can't see how itrecords non-8k video. 8K raw is full sensor width. How is 4k normal and HD video recorded? Is it pixel binning or line skipped or crop?
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that standard 4K is line skipped.
That is not the type of thing I would expect any camera manufacturer to put in a manual.
4K HQ/Fine is downsampled.
Super 35 cropped 4K is downsampled from the 5.1K cropped area.
Folks have always complained when Canon crops or line skips.
They put in modes at full sensor 8K resolution including RAW, downsampled 4K, cropped 4K, line skipped 4K, and 1080p up to 120 FPS.
Then people complained about overheating in the modes that Canon usually leaves out.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 24, 2020)

MrphotomanSeattle said:


> If you are listening Canon, I would like to be able to choose which direction the focus bracketing moves the focus. Default is near-to-far but having the ability to shoot far-to-near would be great for landscapes. It would be nice to access the function programming screen by depressing a button continuously for several seconds. Panasonic does this on the G9. It's a really nice feature. Lastly, I would die for an in-camera high-resolution composite mode. 40 meg composite would be great. 80 meg shots would be incredible.


Canon does not listen here but there is a place for suggestions on their website.
Canon is slow to respond but they do follow suggestions a lot of the time.


----------



## Marximusprime (Nov 24, 2020)

What I want is an option to retain the maximum frame rate at a lower battery charge. I would gladly take a bit of a hit on battery. And also a smaller Spot AF box. It was really nice on my 7D II.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 24, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> I could sell you mine (control ring) for $3795, but you must be quick, it's a Black Friday (limited!) offer...


Haha. Yeah. My wording on that was probably a little off. 3795 for the body and still to determine whether a control ring adapter or standard adapter is the one I get. But thanks for the offer. Very generous of you


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I already have mine put aside at $3795. It is just a matter of whether or not i get a control ring adapter or a standard one. Unfortunately it does not look like a control ring one will arrive


where did you get one at that price.... (assuming in AUD as the original poster's feedback)?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Nov 25, 2020)

landon said:


> A heads up to Aussies. Ted's and George's are having a black Friday sale for R5/R6.
> R5: $6849, sale $5822, after cash back $5572.
> R6: $4499, sale $3824, after cash back $3674. (With 24-105mm stm, after cash back, $3949)
> 
> Might have to wait a while for stock though.



Camera Clix is even cheaper for the R5. $5609 for the R5 + $250 cash back








Canon EOS R5 Body Only


The new Canon EOS R5 is ideal for the increasingly fast-paced industry, giving professionals confidence that they will get the shot, and delivering at faster speeds than ever before. Incorporating a massive 8K video functionality into a full package of game changing still shooting capability...




cameraclix.com.au


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> where did you get one at that price.... (assuming in AUD as the original poster's feedback)?


Camera house. Actually i just went in changed it to the kit with the 24-105 which was $4200. But they also have a 300 dollar cashback so it will come in at around 3900 total once that is done.
Edit: 4164 pre cashback. 3864 post cashback.


----------



## shire_guy (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Camera house. Actually i just went in changed it to the kit with the 24-105 which was $4200. But they also have a 300 dollar cashback so it will come in at around 3900 total once that is done.
> Edit: 4164 pre cashback. 3864 post cashback.


You have done well. Here is Sydney Camera House is selling the R5 for $5,609 + a $250 cashback.
Picked one up this morning but it was the last one in the store.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

shire_guy said:


> You have done well. Here is Sydney Camera House is selling the R5 for $5,609 + a $250 cashback.
> Picked one up this morning but it was the last one in the store.


I would have thought it would have been the same across the board(at least within Camera house). They had all the official signage etc which i would think all camera house stores would have to adhere to. Although they not have ANY R5's at Hobart so I didnt see what the R5 deal was.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Camera house. Actually i just went in changed it to the kit with the 24-105 which was $4200. But they also have a 300 dollar cashback so it will come in at around 3900 total once that is done.
> Edit: 4164 pre cashback. 3864 post cashback.


That is a massive difference to the price I paid back in July! Well done... hopefully you can receive it soon.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I would have thought it would have been the same across the board(at least within Camera house). They had all the official signage etc which i would think all camera house stores would have to adhere to. Although they not have ANY R5's at Hobart so I didnt see what the R5 deal was.


I would have thought so too... still it is about a grand cheaper than when I got it. Didn't take long for the prices to drop.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> That is a massive difference to the price I paid back in July! Well done... hopefully you can receive it soon.


Huge difference. But I refused to pay the initial release price of the R6. I just thought it was overpriced in relation to theUS price. Even taking into account the dollar variation and import taxes and duties. 3800 for the body is what I thought the R6 should have been from the beginning so when I saw the BF deal i was not going to hesitate.


----------



## johannjr2 (Nov 25, 2020)

isnt this update also for the 1dx mark iii?


----------



## David Hull (Nov 25, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Looks like it is all video stuff. I guess some day I'll have to learn what the hell "C-Log" is and why I should be excited.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Looks like it is all video stuff. I guess some day I'll have to learn what the hell "C-Log" is and why I should be excited.


It’s not difficult, Log is effectively RAW video, regular video is more akin to jpeg. A closer analogy would be RAW video is RAW, Log is like 10 bit HEIF, regular video is like jpeg. If you are shooting for out of camera nail your settings and leave it, if you are into coloring and grading your video Log is a big deal. If you don’t know what it is it is probably irrelevant.


----------



## CvH (Nov 25, 2020)

landon said:


> A heads up to Aussies. Ted's and George's are having a black Friday sale for R5/R6.
> R5: $6849, sale $5822, after cash back $5572.
> R6: $4499, sale $3824, after cash back $3674. (With 24-105mm stm, after cash back, $3949)
> 
> Might have to wait a while for stock though.



I got a quote from a salesman who I have bought cameras in the past, under $5800 so I will place my order with him this Friday.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Nov 25, 2020)

David Hull said:


> Looks like it is all video stuff. I guess some day I'll have to learn what the hell "C-Log" is and why I should be excited.



Basically, it's a setting which allows the camera to capture yucky looking recordings on-camera so you can later apply a template on your computer that makes the dynamic range and color much better than is possible to do on the camera alone when optimizing for good-looking video. Not that you can't edit non-CLog files, you just have less room for improvement before introducing noise. It's a similar idea to shooting raw vs. jpeg, except in this case the final output starting with CLog is MUCH better, whereas on-camera jpegs are pretty damn good when the camera is set correctly, as compared to a jpeg you process from raw yourself.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Nov 25, 2020)

I wait for Pixelshift / Highres pictures and maybe a automatic mode for Focusstacking.
This would be nice to get these features not only from Olympus.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Huge difference. But I refused to pay the initial release price of the R6. I just thought it was overpriced in relation to theUS price. Even taking into account the dollar variation and import taxes and duties. 3800 for the body is what I thought the R6 should have been from the beginning so when I saw the BF deal i was not going to hesitate.


I thought you meant the R5


----------



## ski (Nov 25, 2020)

What about adding all-i in the next EOS R6 firmware update?


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 25, 2020)

landon said:


> A heads up to Aussies. Ted's and George's are having a black Friday sale for R5/R6.
> R5: $6849, sale $5822, after cash back $5572.
> R6: $4499, sale $3824, after cash back $3674. (With 24-105mm stm, after cash back, $3949)
> 
> Might have to wait a while for stock though.


Digidirect just came in at $3,579.80 for the R6 post cash back. R5 is not close to Teds etc but would price match.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 25, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I thought you meant the R5


Haha. I WISH I meant the R5. That'd be sweeeeeeet


----------



## Jethro (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh - temptation ...


----------



## David Hull (Nov 25, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> Basically, it's a setting which allows the camera to capture yucky looking recordings on-camera so you can later apply a template on your computer that makes the dynamic range and color much better than is possible to do on the camera alone when optimizing for good-looking video. Not that you can't edit non-CLog files, you just have less room for improvement before introducing noise. It's a similar idea to shooting raw vs. jpeg, except in this case the final output starting with CLog is MUCH better, whereas on-camera jpegs are pretty damn good when the camera is set correctly, as compared to a jpeg you process from raw yourself.


Probably pretty handy if you are producing professional videos. I don't intend to do much video. IMO it is a whole new mindset.


----------



## FrenchFry (Nov 26, 2020)

Chris Charles said:


> Hey Canon. Here is my wish list for next R5 Firmware Upgrade.
> 
> * IS menu available when an IS capable lens is fitted.
> This is to be able to select IS on Half Button Press Only. Useful for Superteles that run their battery hungry IS long after the shot is taken & they are back on your shoulder.
> ...


I think my highest priority ask is to be able to customize the Q menu.


----------



## y2kunals (Nov 26, 2020)

The R5 should be able to do 1080 @ 180 to be honest. WITHOUT overheating. Sorry this is all a pipedream.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 26, 2020)

y2kunals said:


> The R5 should be able to do 1080 @ 180 to be honest. WITHOUT overheating. Sorry this is all a pipedream.


The bus to the memory cards is capable of that throughput and 4kHQ/60 processing shows that the processor should be able to handle it but it is not clear if the sensor can support 180fps output. Even if it did, 1080p may be crop rather than line skipped or oversampled. 4k120 has serious overheating issues and ~1800mb/s throughput and that is recording at 4x speed (1 minute of 4k120 = 4 minutes recording time on the CFe card). 
Can any other full frame camera support HD/180 and at what price and form factor?


----------



## Chris Charles (Nov 26, 2020)

1D4 said:


> Where did you read reports of this? Or is this your personal observation? Not sure if it's the same problem that you're describing, but I've been struggling with an issue with my R5 and RF200-500 (and also my RF70-200, I believe), where I was unable to fire the shutter sometimes in AI Servo, continuous drive. After this happened enough times, I realized it wasn't even letting me focus during these times, even though I had a large object with plenty of good horizontal and vertical contrast. I started with 1-point AF, then went up to Expand AF area, then Expand AF area: Around, Zone AF, and finally Large Zone AF: Horizontal, as I couldn't figure out why it was randomly unable to obtain any focus points. Focusing would fail with all of those modes...some days I would have zero issues, some days it happened multiple times. But the day it happened frequently (during 5 out of 20 subjects), I did notice it was locking out the focus at the same time in each pass of the subject...so all at the same distance. I would be able to lock on while the subjects were far away, then my AF and shutter locked out as it got closer, then I was able to shoot again as the subject passed me and got further away again. And to anyone wondering, no, my buffer wasn't filling up...I only took about 3 photos each time, before it locked up on me.


Yes this is pretty much the same issue I am having. There seems to be a threshold distance inside which AF is not interested. And like for you it only happens at odd times, some days not at all. It hasn't occurred following a subject in on Servo AF, but trying to acquire a new subject very much closer. The subject may dominate the frame but neither Spot Focus or Animal Eye Tracking will find it, nor the focus hunt for it.


.


----------



## BroderLund (Nov 26, 2020)

JasonPierce said:


> When and where? I’ve only seen talk about clog3 with people hoping for clog2 as well.


Post back in Oct 27th mentioned CLOG2. 
However I now see the post was updated Nov 2nd with "_I have corrected the post, I previously mentioned C-Log 2, but that is not confirmed."_

Looks like CLOG2 is not coming after all. Would have been nice, but I guess it guts too much into the C line cameras?


----------



## home_slice (Nov 26, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> Is 120 fps enough to allow following a table tennis ball/hockey puck?



it would depend on the shot you’re trying to make. How close are you to the action, are you going for epic slow motion or just need to slow it down to track better? It’s fine for tracking purposes but not as epic as 240. You can always test it out with your iPhone because they shoot in 120 or 240 (sad that my telephone does a better job with slow motion video then my $4000 camera)

Some other things to keep in mind is that you’ll need a lot of light to film at high frame rates. 120fps puts you at a 240th shutter speed and that’s tricky to maintain in an indoor setting. Also fluorescent lights will most likely Flickr very badly at that frame right. Lastly, the R5 is still very limited in its ability to shoot 120 in anything other than small bursts. Even then, you’re taking a chance that it overheats and you’ll have a hot paperweight in your hands for the next 40 minutes.


----------



## home_slice (Nov 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> As a long time Canon user I wasn’t even aware it wasn’t included until I read posts from people expressing disappointment that it wasn’t added.
> 
> Strange days indeed. Most peculiar mama.


Agreed. It should’ve been there from the start and basically makes it so that you can’t shoot slow-motion without risking overheating. 240 FPS at 1080 should be our firmware update to compete with Sony.

The other thing I’ve seen no mention of is that the r5 took away small and medium Raw. With the 5D, you could downsize your files but still maintain raw capability and that’s not the case now! If you don’t need huge 45 megapixel raw files, then that’s just too bad because that’s all you can make with the R5. Sucks for event shooters.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 26, 2020)

home_slice said:


> [..]The other thing I’ve seen no mention of is that the r5 took away small and medium Raw. With the 5D, you could downsize your files but still maintain raw capability and that’s not the case now![..]



No, you couldn't! M-RAW and S-RAW aren't actually RAW, they are debayered, downscaled TIFF images. If you want smaller images, C-RAW is an option worth exploring. And if you actually liked M/S-RAW, HEIF would also be an option.


----------



## jedy (Nov 26, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Not true.
> Sony colors tint everything green.


Except they don’t. V3 Alpha cameras don’t show any green tint, maybe earlier models did? White balance also has a useful colour grid to further edit the colours plus shooting with RAW on any camera you can edit the colours in post to your liking.


----------



## 1D4 (Nov 27, 2020)

Chris Charles said:


> Yes this is pretty much the same issue I am having. There seems to be a threshold distance inside which AF is not interested. And like for you it only happens at odd times, some days not at all. It hasn't occurred following a subject in on Servo AF, but trying to acquire a new subject very much closer. The subject may dominate the frame but neither Spot Focus or Animal Eye Tracking will find it, nor the focus hunt for it.



Interesting...have you noticed if you can or can't take pictures (press the shutter) when this happens to you? When this first started happening, I would mash down the shutter button, as I thought maybe I was missing it or not pressing hard enough. It's basically like the camera is freezing (as some other people have described), but the main differences are 1) my EVF has never completely frozen like theirs have and 2) my R5 will "unfreeze" after a few seconds. Canon has said I could send it in, but the R5 is my only body at the moment, and they won't lend me one unless I pay for the $100 CPS membership. Also, I'm not convinced it's a problem specific to my body...it's acting more like a bug that only happens in certain very specific situations, with certain settings active.


----------



## MacMen (Nov 27, 2020)

Wishlist for the R6:
1) I want to have programmable custom buttons C1-C3 with Video Features like the R and R5. Or at least pre programmable Video Settings when your in Photo Mode and not fully AUTO
2) Separate control over IBIS + Lens IS + Digital IS via Menu
3) Clog 3
4) Better Code for Clog 10bit that will be natively supported by actual GFX Cards (h.265 4.2.0 or 4.4.4)


----------



## Jed_Houston (Nov 27, 2020)

Sooo what is the likely hood of the R6 getting C-Log 3? If the 1DX-III is getting it and they basically have the same sensor, one would think it should be a thing.


----------



## andrewtowecreative (Nov 28, 2020)

gmail said:


> I am tired of unfulfilled promises from Canon. I hope Apple will get into large sensor cinema camera business and put an end to feeble attempts of dinasaur mechanical engineering companies to produce digital cameras that market demands.


That's a hard pass. No need to reinvent the wheel again at three times the price for something you're not specialized in.


----------



## andrewtowecreative (Nov 28, 2020)

Aregal said:


> The only thing that would make me jump ship from Canon is if ARRI made a “Komodo”-like camera.


Mini LF


----------



## andrewtowecreative (Nov 28, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon does not listen here but there is a place for suggestions on their website.
> Canon is slow to respond but they do follow suggestions a lot of the time.


Link?


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 30, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> seems to be.. I've certainly been following that advice, life has been stressful for many reasons, but find myself wanting to go take pics and take some time to enjoy it vs the rest of life's stresses. While I would love to see some of the additional features, I'm pretty stoked figuring out where limits are on the R5.. some stuff that was near impossible previously for me is now possible and that's a win! (like planes at night)



September 29, 2012. EOS 7D + EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II. 200mm, ISO 6400, f/2.8, 1/60.


----------



## Michael Clark (Nov 30, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Not true.
> Sony colors tint everything green.



It's not that easy bein' green.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 30, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> September 29, 2012. EOS 7D + EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II. 200mm, ISO 6400, f/2.8, 1/60.
> 
> cool and that would've been neat to capture/watch... 1/60th impressive for moving, you must have practiced a bit pan or had some really good gear (gimble?)


----------



## home_slice (Dec 5, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> No, you couldn't! M-RAW and S-RAW aren't actually RAW, they are debayered, downscaled TIFF images. If you want smaller images, C-RAW is an option worth exploring. And if you actually liked M/S-RAW, HEIF would also be an option.



oh wow good to know! I never actually used the small or medium RAW but going into 2021 with a lot on the books, i’m looking for ways to lighten the workflow/file management treadmill. 45 megapixels is great for my commercial or fine art work but a bit overkill for things like weddings where I’m archiving 1500+ images a night.

The C-raw files seam great at 2/3rd the sizes so that should help.


----------



## Michael Clark (Dec 12, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> cool and that would've been neat to capture/watch... 1/60th impressive for moving, you must have practiced a bit pan or had some really good gear (gimble?)



I've been at it for about 3 decades. I'd like to think I've learned how to do a couple of things by now.

No gimbal. Lens foot was attached to a Manfrotto 234RC on top of a Manfrotto 680B. Both are still going strong, as is the lens, though it has made a couple of trips to CPS since I shot that one. I kept the bottom of the monopod on the same spot and tilted the whole stick back or forward to pan up and down while panning left to right or right to left by rotating the shaft. IS was in Mode 2 (panning mode).The 7D is long gone, thank goodness. I had to do a lot of localized noise reduction on those shots. Those are pretty much the best of the bunch, but I had a good hit rate that night. Though for some of them the pan is in sync with the smoke rather than the plane. After the smoke exits the plane's slipstream in slows down, but is still moving in the direction the plane was going when it came out of the nozzle.

After Matt Younkin's show was through I was walking back towards my car about a mile or two away when they started a fireworks show out in the cotton field beyond the airport. I wasn't aware of the fireworks plan and didn't have a tripod with me. I wasn't really interested in shooting the fireworks until I saw the light reflecting off these two warbirds as I walked past them. I made do with the monopod, an EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L and my 5D Mark II.

Canon EOS 5D Mark II, EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L, 34mm, ISO 1600, f/3.5, 1/5 sec.


----------



## TAF (Jan 16, 2021)

Bahrd said:


> Is 120 fps enough to allow following a table tennis ball/hockey puck?



still waiting for VGA @ 480fps...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 16, 2021)

Bahrd said:


> Is 120 fps enough to allow following a table tennis ball/hockey puck?


Blurr can be beautiful if you adjust your shutter speed.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 16, 2021)

gmail said:


> I am tired of unfulfilled promises from Canon. I hope Apple will get into large sensor cinema camera business and put an end to feeble attempts of dinasaur mechanical engineering companies to produce digital cameras that market demands.


Yes, Apple has never in life left a promise unfulfilled.


----------



## Bahrd (Jan 17, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Blurr can be beautiful if you adjust your shutter speed.


I am watching NHL highlights now on YT. It's still 60fps "only" but it really looks promising.


----------

